# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore post office

## seajohn

It looks like all of the damaged buildings north of the Warren theater have been demolished except for the post office.  Any word on when that will be removed?  The postal service says it was destroyed.  

I wonder if we'll still be staring at it 5 years from now, waiting on the Federal government to do something about it.

----------


## Charlie40

Are they just going to repair the damaged parts of the building and open it back up or will it be completely torn down and a new PO built there or somewhere else ?

----------


## damonsmuz

I thought it was totaled, but today it looks like there is a guy with a power washer inside. 

Im starting to think with each passing day that it will be remodeled and not torn down

----------


## 94GTStang

I spoke to a post lady and she told me they will keep the same location. 

I really really hope that thing implodes so they are forced to build a nice, modern, up to date post office. No more peeling counter tops and dank interior.

----------


## Zuplar

> I spoke to a post lady and she told me they will keep the same location. 
> 
> I really really hope that thing implodes so they are forced to build a nice, modern, up to date post office. No more peeling counter tops and dank interior.


I would hope that at the very least it would be gutted at have a total remodel. But at that point, why not just demolition and rebuild.

----------


## seajohn

It has to have been inundated with rain this summer.  I can't imagine any walls, ceilings, or floors being usable.

----------


## Paseofreak

It was gutted to the building columns, roof and envelope by the first week of July.  It will be rebuilt.  These things just take time.

----------


## Bimmerdude

It would be nice to see a new locations with better parking / flow of parking lot traffic.

----------


## bille

> It would be nice to see a new locations with better parking / flow of parking lot traffic.


Agreed!  Not to mention they could sell that real estate for a premium.  With the location on Santa Fe and 134th I could see them moving the old post office East and/or North.

----------


## sharpshooter

The location is fine. The parking lot was redesigned and outside drop boxes relocated a few years ago which helped with traffic flow. The U.S. Postal Service is trying to transition to being more of a parcel delivery service that can compete in world where the first class letter is going the way of the dodo bird. For that purpose, the inside needs a redesign. Instead of having one kiosk, they need two or more; that would require more room inside for an automated customer service area.

----------


## MWCGuy

They could easily sell it as is, take the money and build elsewhere. They could even retrofit an existing big box (Old Buchanan's at 4th and Eastern Ave.) as they have in other cities.

----------


## mills1

The old Buchanan's is now the Cleveland County Health Dept. The property on the North side of 4th Street and I-35 where the Church is located is for sale and would be plenty large enough for new post office.

----------


## Paseofreak

But it's not going to happen.  Plans have been finalized and a contractor is on board to rebuild the existing facility.

----------


## seajohn

My prediction is a grand reopening in August, 2015.

----------


## ConstantChange

> My prediction is a grand reopening in August, 2015.


Two years to rebuild a post office?  They must be hiring government workers.

----------


## MWCGuy

> Two years to rebuild a post office?  They must be hiring government workers.


They maybe gutting it completely and installing new equipment for sorting. I know that was biggest obstacle for the new processing center on meridian. It really surprises me that they don't put in a bank of automated postage machines and have one or two attendants there from 9am-9pm for in person services. (letter pick up, parcel pick up and general customer service) I would like to think most people can operate an automated terminal.

They don't need to build as big as it used to be. I was in the Midwest City post office today and noticed it has a lot of dead space in it.

----------


## bille

Two years seems like a long time, then again I have to say I'm surprised that a new 711 wasn't up and running a month later and TFCU isn't nearly complete as well.  I understand there are hurdles to overcome before building but these delays would be detrimental to a mom & pop.  At any rate it is government and they rarely do anything quickly.  Hopefully they build it back more user-friendly and not 80% safety deposit boxes/20% lobby.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Two years seems like a long time, then again I have to say I'm surprised that a new 711 wasn't up and running a month later and TFCU isn't nearly complete as well.  I understand there are hurdles to overcome before building but these delays would be detrimental to a mom & pop.  At any rate it is government and they rarely do anything quickly.  Hopefully they build it back more user-friendly and not 80% safety deposit boxes/20% lobby.


I do not think they are going to build another 7-11 but I may be wrong though

----------


## bille

> I do not think they are going to build another 7-11 but I may be wrong though


Oh yeah?  I find that pretty hard to believe, especially given how new that store was, it's location, etc.  Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if they rebuilt it as well as rebuilt the old/out-dated store just west of it.  If they aren't rebuilding there it's only because they've secured a better location, my two cents anyway.  Although I'm guessing it would have to be within a half a mile either east or south of the old location.  In light of the new central park, replacing that eye sore of a dog groomers on Broadway/4th with a new 711 strip would be perfectly OK with me!

----------


## seajohn

> Two years to rebuild a post office?  They must be hiring government workers.


Exactly my point -  I expect all the private businesses will be rebuilt and running long before the PO reopens its doors.

----------


## jn1780

> I do not think they are going to build another 7-11 but I may be wrong though


They are rebuilding according to someone here on this forum. They are designing a larger and nicer store to compete with OnCue since its only a matter of time before Oncue builds a store in that area. Probably one on 134th St if I had my guess.

Its probably going to take 7-11 some time to get this store built as well as the one on NW Expressway because they have been using the same template so long they don't know how to design a nicer store. lol

----------


## bille

> They are rebuilding according to someone here on this forum. They are designing a larger and nicer store to compete with OnCue since its only a matter of time before Oncue builds a store in that area. Probably one on 134th St if I had my guess.
> 
> Its probably going to take 7-11 some time to get this store built as well as the one on NW Expressway because they have been using the same template so long they don't know how to design a nicer store. lol


That's interesting as it seems the latest stores 711 has been building have been 'larger/nicer', at least in comparison to their older stores.  At any rate that does make sense, however, 711 doesn't have any Oncues in Moore to compete with and I'm not so sure if/when they will and here's why, 3 years ago I contacted Oncue more/less begging them to build a store in Moore, specifically something on the East/southeast side (to be more convenient for me of course :Smile: ) and here's the response I got from the Director of Operations " Moore is on our radar. We have tried to find a spot there but it has either been too small or too expensive. We will not give up though. I appreciate your business. Let me know if you see any good corners for sale."

I followed up with a few locations I thought would be potential leads but haven't heard anything as of late.  Honestly finding a good corner lot that isn't expensive isn't going to be an easy find, which is exactly why I think 711 will rebuild at 4th and Telephone.  Perhaps that same corner (SW corner of 4th and Broadway) I mentioned above could be an option for OnCue as well but that may be too much money/trouble having to deal with securing property from multiple owners.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> They are rebuilding according to someone here on this forum. They are designing a larger and nicer store to compete with OnCue since its only a matter of time before Oncue builds a store in that area. Probably one on 134th St if I had my guess.
> 
> Its probably going to take 7-11 some time to get this store built as well as the one on NW Expressway because they have been using the same template so long they don't know how to design a nicer store. lol


I was wrong then

----------


## jn1780

> That's interesting as it seems the latest stores 711 has been building have been 'larger/nicer', at least in comparison to their older stores.  At any rate that does make sense, however, 711 doesn't have any Oncues in Moore to compete with and I'm not so sure if/when they will and here's why, 3 years ago I contacted Oncue more/less begging them to build a store in Moore, specifically something on the East/southeast side (to be more convenient for me of course) and here's the response I got from the Director of Operations " Moore is on our radar. We have tried to find a spot there but it has either been too small or too expensive. We will not give up though. I appreciate your business. Let me know if you see any good corners for sale."
> 
> I followed up with a few locations I thought would be potential leads but haven't heard anything as of late.  Honestly finding a good corner lot that isn't expensive isn't going to be an easy find, which is exactly why I think 711 will rebuild at 4th and Telephone.  Perhaps that same corner (SW corner of 4th and Broadway) I mentioned above could be an option for OnCue as well but that may be too much money/trouble having to deal with securing property from multiple owners.


You never know, that was three years ago. Depending on how aggressive their current strategy is, they could always loosen up the purse strings a tad bit.

It doesn't seem likely the corner across the street from 7-11 will be rebuilt by the current owners. I don't even remember what was in these buildings besides Vans barbecue.

Edit: Ok, it was Kutups, a Direct TV service center/store, and directly of these buildings was a day care.

----------


## bille

> You never know, that was three years ago. Depending on how aggressive their current strategy is, they could always loosen up the purse strings a tad bit.
> 
> It doesn't seem likely the corner across the street from 7-11 will be rebuilt by the current owners. I don't even remember what was in these buildings besides Vans barbecue.
> 
> Edit: Ok, it was Kutups, a Direct TV service center/store, and directly of these buildings was a day care.


You're correct, I don't...which is why I went ahead and emailed him again. heh


I know Vans is relocating (that's been in the works for years now actually) and rumor is the daycare isn't rebuilding, I don't recall if they're relocating or not.  I do know that the old vet (where the donation center is/has been) is unlikely to sell unless the owner comes WAY off the price.  Perhaps they will now but who knows.  How much space is that there?  Looking at Google it looks as if they'd have to procure land from 4 separate groups including a portion from Norman regional, perhaps 5 to cover potential easment issues with the old Vet place.  That said, that would be a great location and right across the street from 711.

----------


## bille

> Nothing on the table at the moment. The area directly impacted by the tornado will need to settle for a time. We continue looking at property in the other areas. Just havent found the right fit yet.
> 
> Thanks for checking on us.


Can't say I was expecting much more than that..

----------


## MWCGuy

Van's is moving to 19th and Tower Drive. They will be the anchor of a new shoppting center to be built there. 

Van's Pig Stands - Bar-B-Q Restaurant and Bar-B-Q Sauces and Spices.

----------


## bille

> Van's is moving to 19th and Tower Drive. They will be the anchor of a new shoppting center to be built there. 
> 
> Van's Pig Stands - Bar-B-Q Restaurant and Bar-B-Q Sauces and Spices.


Yeah, that's the move I was talking about earlier...or maybe that was in another thread.  Anyway, the Vans move has been talked about for a couple of years now, at least that's when the vote went up to the city council.  I'm not sure why they hadn't gotten started before now, I was actually beginning to wonder if they'd backed out as we drive by that corner every time we go to 'town'.  At any rate it will be cool to have it closer to the house, hopefully the addition won't make the traffic at that intersection a nightmare though.

----------


## Easy180

> Van's is moving to 19th and Tower Drive. They will be the anchor of a new shoppting center to be built there. 
> 
> Van's Pig Stands - Bar-B-Q Restaurant and Bar-B-Q Sauces and Spices.


Guessing they have just been jonesing to setup shop 5 yards from railroad tracks lol

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Van's is moving to 19th and Tower Drive. They will be the anchor of a new shoppting center to be built there. 
> 
> Van's Pig Stands - Bar-B-Q Restaurant and Bar-B-Q Sauces and Spices.


I am stupid but where is Tower Drive?

----------


## bille

> I am stupid but where is Tower Drive?


Tower Drive, ironically enough, runs from 19th st at the water tower north to 4th St.  When traveling south you are on Broadway.  It's confusing since traveling south on Broadway one has to turn onto 19th (going east) for a couple of blocks before being able to get back onto Broadway going south.  At that intersection if you were to turn back left (north) you'd then be on Tower Dr.  

Heh, hopefully that makes sense.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Tower Drive, ironically enough, runs from 19th st at the water tower north to 4th St.  When traveling south you are on Broadway.  It's confusing since traveling south on Broadway one has to turn onto 19th (going east) for a couple of blocks before being able to get back onto Broadway going south.  At that intersection if you were to turn back left (north) you'd then be on Tower Dr.  
> 
> Heh, hopefully that makes sense.


Ahh, I will look for it

----------


## Jesseda

> Ahh, I will look for it


pretty much the new vans is going inn at the empty lot that sits just east of the water tower on 19th street, hope this helps find it. That area is confusing with the changing of the names/roads

----------

